# ** CLEAN 16" VOGUE TIRES AND CADILLAC WHEELS **



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Super clean set of 4 used 16" Vogue 225/60/R16 tires with chrome and gold Cadillac wheels.

Fits all Cadillac 5 lugs, 5x115mm, which is pretty much any Cadillac any year but Escalade.

The tread on these things are beautiful, as seen in picture. If you need a set of tires for your Cadillac... why not just buy these with the wheels and you'll be riding clean!

$600. Please message if interested. In Orlando, shipping... no idea what that would be haha.


----------



## caddycat9498 (Aug 17, 2011)

*are thay still around*

hello my name is william and i wanted to know if you still have the rims and tires if so please call me at 5164736722 so we can work out a deal???


----------



## wardhealer (Dec 19, 2012)

It's been a few months since you posted these Cadillac wheels for sale.
Are they still available? I need to buy tires before January4th 2013


----------



## RJHarris (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Are the tires still available? Please advise.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

6-29-10


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Stupid fucks


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

RJHarris said:


> Hi Are the tires still available? Please advise.


:facepalm:


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 6-29-10


:drama:


King61 said:


> Stupid fucks


:roflmao: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## fuzzyfuzz (May 6, 2013)

*Give me a call want 2 buy rims 2day*

Give me a call 2day or asap want 2 but rims and tires 2day will send the money from Nashville (615)589-2620 (615)593 1887 (615)268 7531 (615)856 6930


----------



## HUNTABC (May 22, 2014)

It’s really great posts


----------



## Tisyachdve (May 22, 2014)

Thank you for the informative posts.


----------



## talltex66 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello:
Do you still have these tires/wheels?
Todays date is 03/10/2016.
Thanks, Rob cell 682 444 3723


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Dude that was like 7 years ago


----------



## Mikebartolone (Sep 24, 2016)

Please call me at 561-886-7601 if the wheels are still available.
Thanks


----------



## Caremel1 (May 10, 2017)

Please call me if the wheels are still available. 248 432 [email protected] ASAP


----------

